# Which One Do You Like/Use (FogLights Only)



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

Which One Do You Like/Use FOR YOUR FOG LIGHTS ?!?!?!?!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

I only have experience with the Osram all-seasons (I assume the same as the all-weather listed above).
I can't say enough good crap about these bulbs. Very nice yellow with no white tinge to it. Looks almost like I've got yellow lenses on my MK3 fogs.
Very nice. I'll get pics up as soon as possible but I have no digicam so it'll take some time.
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

As Hella really doesn't make any bulbs chances are that you have two of the same listed there...the HID bulbs are by Osram and the Osram Diadem is also sold under Hella brandname...


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As Hella really doesn't make any bulbs chances are that you have two of the same listed there...the HID bulbs are by Osram and the Osram Diadem is also sold under Hella brandname...[HR][/HR]​The _ H3 Hella Yellowstar _ was not listed in the original post ... but I wanted to give someone a chance to add a buld that I might not of heard of before.
Thanks for the info Cullen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use*

*H3 PIAA Ion Crystal*


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DomozitoLK)*

be carefull about putting high wattige bulbs in the "votex" double wides


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (VReihenmotor6)*

I['m not looking to put "High Wattage" bulbs in. I'm looking for the best bulb, of proper wattage, for bad weather driving in my Votex Fog Lights ... but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

okay
just don't wannahear you complain about melting that all


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

daniel stern lighting is back up (well, most of it) and i quickly read about the best light color. he said that bulbs with a coating like the PIAA's aren't good for foglights, as there is a blue tinge near the top of the beam, and blue=bad.
EDIT: so i bought ion crystals. and to my eye, there is more a dark orange tint near the top of the beam...the stock clear bulbs had a more noticeable blue tinge.


[Modified by gotta_jet, 4:50 AM 12-8-2002]


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (gotta_jet)*

So that's it on this question ... no one else has an opinions about it I guess.
Happy Holidays people


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So that's it on this question ... no one else has an opinions about it I guess.
Happy Holidays people







[HR][/HR]​I think you got a pretty good response, don't you?
There really aren't a whole lot of options as far as fog light bulbs are concerned...
I think each type has been mentioned in this thread.
Later,


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

Yeah .... I guess your right ....
I'm gonna try out the Osram All-Weather bulbs ....
Thanks again for everyone who posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah .... I guess your right ....
I'm gonna try out the Osram All-Weather bulbs ....
Thanks again for everyone who posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Hey,
You can't go wrong with the Osram All-Season (All-weather) bulbs.
People may think their bulbs are better (and they may or may not be) but you'll
definitely get a nice yellow color out of the Osrams w/o cheesy "dipped" looks either.
They aren't too expensive either. Try autolamps-online.com for them. If they don't have them I know powerbulbs.com (I think that's the name) has them.
I think autolamps is cheaper and ships out much quicker then powerbulbs tho so check them out first.
Later,


----------



## DGH-Vento (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

Thanks nater !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MestizoRacer310 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

I voted for Osrams.....


----------



## DaveNY (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (RacinJetta)*

yep, osrams for me too. i installed them last week, and so far so good. they take some getting used to, but they're definitely worth it.


----------



## B5.5-1.8T (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

Philips D2S
I have headlights for fog lights








Audi A4 Xenon headlights mounted in the OEM location as fogs
As well as Bi-Xenon head lights !!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

I have the Phillips all season in my Volvo, I like em'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

H-3 with glass tubing?
Im guessing you mean the Frenchie yellow globes for making halogen lamps look yellow? I thought this was only for H4 bulbs?


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]H-3 with glass tubing?
Im guessing you mean the Frenchie yellow globes for making halogen lamps look yellow? I thought this was only for H4 bulbs?[HR][/HR]​
Ditto.. I got the frenchies


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (Gaki)*

Dan Stern says the french globes are only avail for H4 and H4s with R2 Base.
How do you like them in you VW? I have them in our 1971 Mercedes like the old Bond flicks.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (HIDGolf)*

Definately the Piaa Ions. IMHO they seem to have better light output and a more useful color than the Osram All-Weahters and the Yellowstars. I've had all 3 bulbs in my log fogs............











[Modified by 1a3trek, 5:59 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (1a3trek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Cool pic, dude...
I like the setting.
Later,
EDIT: spelling


[Modified by nater, 9:30 AM 12-13-2002]


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

thanks mang.


----------



## hkwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DGH-DJD)*

does anyone know how to switch the stock fog bulb? and what kinda bulb is it?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (hkwong)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does anyone know how to switch the stock fog bulb? and what kinda bulb is it?[HR][/HR]​Check out http://www.gti-vr6.net
username/password: driver/hired if you need it.
H3 is your foglight bulb if it's an MK3.
Later dude,


----------



## SteveH (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

First of all - Damn nate, glad to see you're still alive
Secondly - Any source for the MKIV fog bulb in 'all weather' color ?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (SteveH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First of all - Damn nate, glad to see you're still alive
Secondly - Any source for the MKIV fog bulb in 'all weather' color ?[HR][/HR]​Damn Stevo,
I've been here the whole time dude!
I don't know if autolamps-online.com has them but I know powerbulbs.com has them. 
By "them" I mean Osram All-Seasons. Maybe we can meet up in a week or so and I'll show you my H3's.
Then you'll know if that's what you are looking for.
Later numbnuts,


----------



## VdubLove (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

i got the h3 hella yellowstars from rapidparts.com when they were having a special on hella lighting, im not sure if they are still having it, but i think i paid something like $18 shipped for the bulbs. they are pretty good bulbs for the price and have a nice yellow color to them. i have also heard many good thinks about the osrams though


----------



## SteveH (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

Nater
Gimme an email ([email protected]). I recall that you told me the gay pimpin bussiness wasn't all that; so you got your cell phone turned off. Did you ever get another one ? Lemme know what's the deal...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (SteveH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater
Gimme an email ([email protected]). I recall that you told me the gay pimpin bussiness wasn't all that; so you got your cell phone turned off. Did you ever get another one ? Lemme know what's the deal...[HR][/HR]​yea, it didn't quite work out the way I wanted it to you biatch!
But remember, I gave you my work cellphone you ***! 
That 609 number.
So, I'm just IM'ing you that number instead liverlips.
Later,


----------



## SteveH (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (nater)*

Nater,
Now I can sleep easy at night. How my heart eargerly awaits thy IM.
Cheers


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (DomozitoLK)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *H3 PIAA Ion Crystal* 







[HR][/HR]​Highs and Fogs on at the same time=bad for lighting... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you should run the negative from your relays to the high beam possitive so the fogs turn off with your highs. Not only are fogs and highs together illegal, but it restricts your vision as you eye naturally is looking 10ft in front of your bumper instead of 1/4mil.
I do like your lower pic though, the shot through the fog http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me likes alot!


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (HIDGolf)*










Not exactly the h3 bulb, but you get the idea. he he he...








Hmm .. probably could call it a "Cheap man's yellow bulb)
Danny


[Modified by Danny`, 10:54 AM 12-31-2002]


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (VdubLove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i got the h3 hella yellowstars from rapidparts.com when they were having a special on hella lighting, im not sure if they are still having it, but i think i paid something like $18 shipped for the bulbs. they are pretty good bulbs for the price and have a nice yellow color to them. i have also heard many good thinks about the osrams though[HR][/HR]​quote from gotta_jet
quote:[HR][/HR]daniel stern lighting is back up (well, most of it) and i quickly read about the best light color. he said that bulbs with a coating like the PIAA's aren't good for foglights, as there is a blue tinge near the top of the beam, and blue=bad.[HR][/HR]​The Hella YellowStars have the purple tinge to them just like the PIAAs but are not as yellow. I got them for $3.70 each at a local lighting store.


[Modified by lucaq, 5:04 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (lucaq)*

Does anyone which bulb the Lexus IS300 use for fog lights? I'v seen some around and I really like the type of yellow they produce on the road and inside the glass.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (Senna 1.8T)*

there's a filter inside the fog lamp that produces the yellow color. not the bulb. very very rarely will a manufactor use colored bulbs. The Mercedes Maybach is one of the first cars to use a blue tinted bulb for a city light to match the color of the bixenon projector.
but this doesnt mean the blue parking lights are a good idea.


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Which One Do You Like/Use (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Highs and Fogs on at the same time=bad for lighting... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you should run the negative from your relays to the high beam possitive so the fogs turn off with your highs. Not only are fogs and highs together illegal, but it restricts your vision as you eye naturally is looking 10ft in front of your bumper instead of 1/4mil.
I do like your lower pic though, the shot through the fog http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me likes alot![HR][/HR]​Or just push the headlight switch in, thus turning off the fogs.








I like that photo a lot too!


----------

